# 11 Things Mice Don’t Want You to Know



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2021)

As cold weather approaches, so do mice. Find out these secrets about the rodents to keep your home from getting infested.  (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2021)

Every Fall and Winter, I set a number of traps in the garage and basement, and usually "eliminate" a half dozen of these pests.  When cold weather hits, they seem to "squeeze" under the garage door insulation, looking for a warm place,...so it's an annual thing for us.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2021)

Another reason I'm glad that I'm  snug in my 3rd floor apartment these days.  

Had critters that wanted into my house/garage  every winter,   especially squirrels and all their family members....
it was an ongoing battle.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2021)

I keep one of these traps in my barn..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2021)

One time I caught two at once using my version of "walk the plank".


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2021)

I spend a few minutes today setting a half dozen mouse traps in the basement and garage.  I'm sure Not interested in "capturing" those pests....just want to get rid of them quickly.  With sustained colder weather coming, I expect to start "servicing" the traps soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 4, 2021)

11 Things Mice Don’t Want You to Know

How 'bout if you ask really politely? And offer a num-num.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 4, 2021)

A friend told me to get top grade "peppermint liquid" put it in a spray bottle,  Spray that around your garage, basement & crawl space.
  I did this last year & never had one mouse. I had to re-spray every 3 weeks.  But worth it.


----------



## Jace (Dec 19, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> A friend told me to get top grade "peppermint liquid" put it in a spray bottle,  Spray that around your garage, basement & crawl space.
> I did this last year & never had one mouse. I had to re-spray every 3 weeks.  But worth it.


Yes, I bought some and use.
Re(a)d mice have a keen sense of smell, that's y it works!


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

One night a tiny mouse tried to crawl in my lap.  I brushed him away and he landed in my empty trash can.  He just sat there and looked up at me with his cute little beady eyes.  He broke my heart so he was taken outside and let go.  Did I mention, I have three cats who live outdoors? Well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2021)

@IFortuna Thanks for posting, and welcome to Senior Forums!


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> @IFortuna Thanks for posting, and welcome to Senior Forums!


Thank you  kindly.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 200122


The second mouse gets the cheese!


----------

